# Okay I did bad. . . .



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I know this probably doesnt fit in just 'new mice' but Ill post here anyway (will upload pics soon) :

Well I went into the pet store to buy a new cage for my little stud buck Winston as he really needed to be seperated from Ash who is now very heavily pregnant. Thought Id mooch in the back where the pets are and well . .ahem I see a chocolate doe. I just melted lol. My mum said I could and I went in and bought, though the pet store did try to tell me she was only a baby- but shes bigger then my mice are!! And mine are all fully grown so Im guessing shes either abnormally large or somewhere along the line has a fancy in her genes rather then just pet mice (which is what the others are). Anyway karma got its own back on me lol I got her out the box at home and she turned round and bit two of my fingers in quite a nasty attack, not just a nip like Chester did.

Well shes on my desk right now having decided that Im more fun not covered in blood. Shes currently living alone as I didnt want to chance her going for my lil girls who are so sweet in every way. *sigh* I must stop this impulse buying lol- its genetic I swear, I cant help it .

But now that leaves me with two issues: I have a 13 animals in my bedroom. 5 rats, 6 mice, and 2 gerbils. As I am prone to have breathing issues due to asthma, the animals are not helping. Im going to convert my built in cupboard into 3 cages as it is going. 2 large ones for my rats and my gerbil tank with the mice on the 'shelf' (desk with shelves on it kinda thing) which my female mice are already on with the rat cage (currently).

Problem is, I dont know whether to rehome my gerbs or just buy an easier tank as 21 galleons is no easy feet to lift off the desk when it needs cleaning. Also, the gerbs dont come out as much anymore as they keep getting into trouble (read: last time I let them out I was sat with them in the bathroom and twilight decided to go down the back of the sink and into the bath, that was hell on with my mum)

What would you guys do?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd keep them, but then that depends on whether you go doing any more impulse buying ( :lol: ) and run out of space for them

hmmmm...........


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah lol I think its a female thing xd I currently have my bucks (Winston and Chester) on my bookshelf, with the gerbs on a desk by my bed, my female rats on top shelf of the shelf thing with Ash in one RUB and Chin-Chin and Ferrari on the shelf underneath, my new girl is in a tank on the floor next to the shelf (was on my desk) with the boys in a guinea tank behind my door. I cant say it isnt interesting trying to sleep and work in here lol.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

XD,
Sounds pretttty hectic to me :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup and rats shriek when they play. Im thinking of getting one of those ferret nation cages, the ones that are two cages one on top of the other and having them in the cupboard. Not sure who I could sell the gerb tank too though before I can buy them a new one. Ill put a notice up in the for sale part


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

danniixx said:


> Ill put a notice up in the for sale part


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

my mice:

*Does:*

Ferrari: 









Sierra: 









Coco: (new girl) 









Ashton: (with litter) 








*Bucks:*

Winston: 









Chester:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, ferrari and winston are lookers!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol thankyou


----------

